# Reptile care magazine



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi 

I was wondering when people that subscribed to the "reptile care magazine" last got any of the issues? 
I havent had any for the last 12 months and cant get hold of the company. 

is the magazine still being produced or is it gone?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Was a thread on here not long ago, seems they've gone walkies with few peoples money. Others arent having any luck contacting them either.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Really!? I subscribed a long time ago and received nothing. Pretty much forgot about it till now. Could never get much info back then either so i guess ive lost money also.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Actually no one has "gone walkies" with anybodies money.
I will ask Pete to post something here, alternatively he is easy to get hold of at the Reptile Zone on 0117 9693013.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

Hiya

Your right we have had some problems including our printer going under , I guess due to the latest economy problem, please feel free to contact me on Reptile Zone 0117 969 3013, or email is [email protected], I am happy to refund any people who feel their are monies owing, and will also happily update people, we are hoping to have an issue out this month, 

pete


----------



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

leptophis said:


> Hiya
> 
> Your right we have had some problems including our printer going under , I guess due to the latest economy problem, please feel free to contact me on Reptile Zone 0117 969 3013, or email is [email protected], I am happy to refund any people who feel their are monies owing, and will also happily update people, we are hoping to have an issue out this month,
> 
> pete


can i just ask why its takin these long before we have been informed about this as i was promised christmas 2007 wheni emailed you (the magazine) for all the issues i had not recieved. I am still waiting for this and all the issues that where printed in 2008 if any. so if i add this up a am owed over 18 months worth of subscription money.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

leptophis said:


> Hiya
> 
> Your right we have had some problems including our printer going under , I guess due to the latest economy problem, please feel free to contact me on Reptile Zone 0117 969 3013, or email is [email protected], I am happy to refund any people who feel their are monies owing, and will also happily update people, we are hoping to have an issue out this month,
> 
> pete



Emailed you


----------

